
Small Trial Reverses a Year of Alzheimer's Cognitive Decline in Just Two Months - voisin
https://www.sciencealert.com/small-trial-reverses-a-year-of-alzheimer-s-in-just-two-months-in-seven-patients
======
voisin
Journal Reference:

A Clinical Trial of Transcranial Electromagnetic Treatment in Alzheimer’s
Disease: Cognitive Enhancement and Associated Changes in Cerebrospinal Fluid,
Blood, and Brain Imaging.

Gary Arendash, et al.

Journal of Alzheimer’s Disease

Link: [https://content.iospress.com/articles/journal-of-
alzheimers-...](https://content.iospress.com/articles/journal-of-alzheimers-
disease/jad190367)

doi:10.3233/JAD-190367.

Abstract

A Clinical Trial of Transcranial Electromagnetic Treatment in Alzheimer’s
Disease: Cognitive Enhancement and Associated Changes in Cerebrospinal Fluid,
Blood, and Brain Imaging

Background:

Small aggregates (oligomers) of the toxic proteins amyloid-β (Aβ) and phospho-
tau (p-tau) are essential contributors to Alzheimer’s disease (AD). In mouse
models for AD or human AD brain extracts, Transcranial Electromagnetic
Treatment (TEMT) disaggregates both Aβ and p-tau oligomers, and induces brain
mitochondrial enhancement. These apparent “disease-modifying” actions of TEMT
both prevent and reverse memory impairment in AD transgenic mice.

Objective:

To evaluate the safety and initial clinical efficacy of TEMT against AD, a
comprehensive open-label clinical trial was performed.

Methods:

Eight mild/moderate AD patients were treated with TEMT in-home by their
caregivers for 2 months utilizing a unique head device. TEMT was given for two
1-hour periods each day, with subjects primarily evaluated at baseline, end-
of-treatment, and 2 weeks following treatment completion.

Results:

No deleterious behavioral effects, discomfort, or physiologic changes resulted
from 2 months of TEMT, as well as no evidence of tumor or microhemorrhage
induction. TEMT induced clinically important and statistically significant
improvements in ADAS-cog, as well as in the Rey AVLT. TEMT also produced
increases in cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) levels of soluble Aβ1-40 and Aβ1-42,
cognition-related changes in CSF oligomeric Aβ, a decreased CSF p-tau/Aβ1-42
ratio, and reduced levels of oligomeric Aβ in plasma. Pre- versus post-
treatment FDG-PET brain scans revealed stable cerebral glucose utilization,
with several subjects exhibiting enhanced glucose utilization. Evaluation of
diffusion tensor imaging (fractional anisotropy) scans in individual subjects
provided support for TEMT-induced increases in functional connectivity within
the cognitively-important cingulate cortex/cingulum.

Conclusion:

TEMT administration to AD subjects appears to be safe, while providing
cognitive enhancement, changes to CSF/blood AD markers, and evidence of
stable/enhanced brain connectivity.

